# pellets too big?



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

i am using the biogold pellets for my fishie but he's smaller than normal betta fish and he has a hard time swallowing the pellets....but it is hard to crush them because when i try the pellets turn to powder....help pls :S


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm glad you asked this question.  I'm wondering too.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Soak them in either tank water or garlic juice. That will make them look bigger, but they'll be a lot softer and won't cause bloating issues because the air inside the pellet will be pushed out.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Pataflafla said:


> Soak them in either tank water or garlic juice. That will make them look bigger, but they'll be a lot softer and won't cause bloating issues because the air inside the pellet will be pushed out.


That's a good idea. then, he can tear it apart himself like most bettas do, or you can make it smaller yourself to save him the work


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

Sakura told me about New Life Spectrum Pellets. They come in a variety of sizes. I had the same problem with one of my bettas. They worked very well, and the bettas like the food alot. I found the food at Petco.


----------



## guardianfyre (Jul 23, 2011)

Hikari makes micro pellets for small fish. The pellets are small enough that neon and cardinal tetras can easily swallow them. We just got a bunch of really small half-moons into the store, and these pellets are what I've been recommending to the people taking them home. They're made for tropical fish with insectivore habits, so they fit into a betta's diet well. They're $6.49 at most places (we sell them at PetSmart, and I'm pretty sure Petco sells them too.)


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Id suggest the New Life Spectrum Growth pellets myself, they are really small pellets.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've used Hikari micro pellets for my fish that were too small to eat regular pellets.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Soaking the pellets or purchasing smaller pellets are both good ideas. Another idea is to purchase a pepper mill to grind the pellets to an appropriate size for your betta.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Atison'a betta food (pellets) are also very small. I've used them for about a year, and seen seriously awesome color improvement. The ingredents are pretty good. 
*Pure brine shrimp embryos*, wheat flour, vitamins (stabilized ascorbic acid, vitamin E supplement, niacin, thiamine mononitrate, folic acid, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex, vitamin A acetate, pyrodoxine HCL, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, biotin) and preservatives (calcium propionate, ethoxyquin). 
http://www.oceannutrition.com/product_fresh.php?file=ad02.html&head=43


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

i wish that was my boys prob.:lol:..he will eat anything and everything... i think hes getting chubby :-? he will spend most of his time looking for left over pellets at the bottom of the tank ..its like hes always hungry


----------

